# dart frog id



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
can anyone please tell me which sort of dart frog this is? i'm not sure as i am more into larger darts.

thanks


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

castis buddy,
Adelphobates castanioticus,the brazil nut frog cause it breeds well deposits its tads in well................ pine trees:gasp:
Stu


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> castis buddy,
> Adelphobates castanioticus,the brazil nut frog cause it breeds well deposits its tads in well................ pine trees:gasp:
> Stu


thank's for that stu.

does anyone on here own them?


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

What a rotund little beastie. Lovely patterning.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

fardilis said:


> thank's for that stu.
> 
> does anyone on here own them?


yup:Na_Na_Na_Na: and no not me


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Just amazes me the different colours and variety's these special creatures come in.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

zekee said:


> Just amazes me the different colours and variety's these special creatures come in.


Have a look for Excidobates captivus...me want...me can't have
i'm sorry this will make you smile Fardillis
Gaz and Daz from brum both keep and breed these,i think maybe you have to be a brummie to do well with these,corse they are both very good breeders.Darren has recently got his first ones out proper achievement for both of them:notworthy:,ha and both great guys too
Stu


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Have a look for Excidobates captivus...me want...me can't have
> i'm sorry this will make you smile Fardillis
> Gaz and Daz from brum both keep and breed these,i think maybe you have to be a brummie to do well with these,corse they are both very good breeders.Darren has recently got his first ones out proper achievement for both of them:notworthy:,ha and both great guys too
> Stu



oooo interesting(brum's 15m away from me).
need more viv's!!!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Have a look for Excidobates captivus...me want...me can't have
> i'm sorry this will make you smile Fardillis
> Gaz and Daz from brum both keep and breed these,i think maybe you have to be a brummie to do well with these,corse they are both very good breeders.Darren has recently got his first ones out proper achievement for both of them:notworthy:,ha and both great guys too
> Stu



oooo interesting(brum's 15m away from me). how much do these normally cost? 
need more viv's!!!


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Excidobates captivus WOW! nice frog.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

fardilis said:


> thank's for that stu.
> 
> does anyone on here own them?



I do and when you come to pick up your viv you will be able to see them in the flesh : victory:

Richie


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

richie.b said:


> I do and when you come to pick up your viv you will be able to see them in the flesh : victory:
> 
> Richie


looking forward to that:mf_dribble:

is there anything you don't keep?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> I do and when you come to pick up your viv you will be able to see them in the flesh : victory:
> 
> Richie


:lol2:i'm going to get you to give us alist of what you don't have Richie,i reckon it'll be shorter,
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

zekee said:


> Excidobates captivus WOW! nice frog.


Amazing aren't they,ha and just to really mess with you have alook for my most desired frogs histionica and syslvatica,i'm sure your already aware of these but if not,some shades might be useful,prepare to be dazzled
Stu


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Amazing aren't they,ha and just to really mess with you have alook for my most desired frogs histionica and syslvatica,i'm sure your already aware of these but if not,some shades might be useful,prepare to be dazzled
> Stu





























some frog's are just too awsum.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

There you are i havent got any of those.....yet :whistling2:


Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> There you are i havent got any of those.....yet :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Richie


Stop being cruel:lol2:,i wanted these before you said you were giving up frogs,it will be along old wait for me Richie but one day,we'll breed these,just gotta keep learning hard,has always been the mission,don't get me wrong its not the kudos the scaresity none of that cobblers,and i love all our frogs but for me these are what its all about,always has been:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
one day
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Unusually, my 'ultimate dream frog' is ameerega silverstonei

Dendrobates.org - Ameerega silverstonei

Not going to post a pic as I don't want to nick their bandwidth by hotlinking, just click the link and see for yourself. 

I will add that although it's a dream frog, I have no intention of ever keeping them, even if the opportunity arose. The wild populations are just too fragile to risk accidentally buying smuggled frogs.

Ade


----------



## spudders (Oct 25, 2008)

fardilis said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> ...


 was heavey into darts at one stage gettin true pairs is realy hard was going to buy a pair of the kio morphs when they was £500 pr but was unsexed had some vincentis to but gettin females was imposible.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

spudders said:


> was heavey into darts at one stage gettin true pairs is realy hard was going to buy a pair of the kio morphs when they was £500 pr but was unsexed had some vincentis to but gettin females was imposible.


Tell us Spudders how long ago was that?
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Unusually, my 'ultimate dream frog' is ameerega silverstonei
> 
> Dendrobates.org - Ameerega silverstonei
> 
> ...



Stunning i wouldnt mind a few of these myself, but as you say Ade very unlikely to happen 

Richie


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

fardilis said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> ...


Should post pics like that in 18+ really!!


----------



## spudders (Oct 25, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Tell us Spudders how long ago was that?
> Stu


Two years ago m8 spent over 2500 on them the smell of the flies done my head in so got into royals,plus was sick of being sold sexed pairs,only to be two males lol


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

spudders said:


> Two years ago m8 spent over 2500 on them the smell of the flies done my head in so got into royals,plus was sick of being sold sexed pairs,only to be two males lol


ha thats a proper delayed reply:lol2:
yeah i can see the flies messing with folks,for some reason where we have them in our room we can't smell them,and i have good sense of smell,scents and that kinda thing knock me sideways.
The male heavy side can be a right pain it appears especially with some of the wild caught stuff,i have read of it happening several times with histos,well probably more than that,though it ain't always easy to be sure.Then the vendor should say so,or refund,a sexed pr is exactly that,no middle ground for me.
Getting back to the castis i spoke to Darren last couple of days,man his are going great guns,fair play to him
Stu


----------



## spudders (Oct 25, 2008)

Ye he's doing great with them knocking them out left right an centre, I know how he gets the results,he sings to them lol,skin ( daren ) he's a top lad I'd do or give him anything m8' one of the very few people u can trust in this day an age,gaz


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

spudders said:


> Ye he's doing great with them knocking them out left right an centre, I know how he gets the results,he sings to them lol,skin ( daren ) he's a top lad I'd do or give him anything m8' one of the very few people u can trust in this day an age,gaz


thats the exact impression i get,i got alot of time for him,must give him a shout soon see how he's going,hmm i'll ask him about the singing,i suspect it might be sabbath songs that are doing the trick:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

omg what is that Dart!? :gasp: It's STUNNING and I WANT it! :mf_dribble:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

MantellaMan said:


> omg what is that Dart!? :gasp: It's STUNNING and I WANT it! :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


_Oophaga Histrionica_ I think


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

fardilis said:


> _Oophaga Histrionica_ I think



Omg i must find one in many years to come...... Its going on my Wanted List now :whistling2:

Whats this awesome one?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

MantellaMan said:


> Omg i must find one in many years to come...... Its going on my Wanted List now :whistling2:
> 
> Whats this awesome one?
> 
> image


_Oophaga Histrionica_ 'bullseye'


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

fardilis said:


> _Oophaga Histrionica_ 'bullseye'


ahhhh awesome! so its just a Morph then lol I want that one and the bronze one now! (In my dreams!) lol


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

MantellaMan said:


> ahhhh awesome! so its just a Morph then lol I want that one and the bronze one now! (In my dreams!) lol


Josh the bulleye's come in other colours too yellow orange and a pale blue,they are from choco/cauca columbia i think, i'm hopless on the morph names but they are so diverse in colour patterns its unreal here's something 
Eriks-Frogs you might enjoy he doesn't sell any but nice to look 
Stu


----------



## Bluefrogs (Jun 14, 2011)

Dartfrog had some of the bullseyes last summer in his shop.. The blue and bronze HIstroncus I saw in a shop in Bromley about 6 years ago, they had a wild caught trio that weren't foresale but the owner said he was opened to offers of £2000 for the trio. The most stunning dartfrogs I've ever seen. Someone must have bought them because the shop owner sadly passed away a few months after I saw them and all the contents of the shop were sold up by his wife. Who they went to I don't know? But one day I'd love to have them  who wouldn't but re-mortgaging the house would spring to mind to obtain these.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluefrogs said:


> Dartfrog had some of the bullseyes last summer in his shop.. The blue and bronze HIstroncus I saw in a shop in Bromley about 6 years ago, they had a wild caught trio that weren't foresale but the owner said he was opened to offers of £2000 for the trio. The most stunning dartfrogs I've ever seen. Someone must have bought them because the shop owner sadly passed away a few months after I saw them and all the contents of the shop were sold up by his wife. Who they went to I don't know? But one day I'd love to have them  who wouldn't but re-mortgaging the house would spring to mind to obtain these.


Wow Rob I'd never of dreamed that there were any here, damn i hope they went to someone whom was knowledgable and whom hopefully bred them,dream frogs for sure,even without the price tag.But so few each one is silly precious. I've spent hours staring at Marc's damn i want to keep these and breed them,they have been most wanted way before we had frogs,ha not just the blue morph either.With the wikiri frogs now arriving in the hobby legit maybe one day,we'll fulfill this dream,hell knows about the funds though,mind boggling sums of money
Stu


----------



## Bluefrogs (Jun 14, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Wow Rob I'd never of dreamed that there were any here, damn i hope they went to someone whom was knowledgable and whom hopefully bred them,dream frogs for sure,even without the price tag.But so few each one is silly precious. I've spent hours staring at Marc's damn i want to keep these and breed them,they have been most wanted way before we had frogs,ha not just the blue morph either.With the wikiri frogs now arriving in the hobby legit maybe one day,we'll fulfill this dream,hell knows about the funds though,mind boggling sums of money
> Stu


 Stu i really wish i knew who they went to? I don't think i will ever get the chance again to own a pair of them. My mate Alan was going to see if he could get the money to buy them but it was so much money to spend at one time for only 3 frogs aswell. The biggest risk with WC is keeping them alive!!! can you imagine spending that amount of money and one of them dies you are stuck with 2 males or 2 females :gasp: I know there are some available in Holland and in Germany so hopefully one day they will be available? Wouldn't mind a pair of the Bullseye though. Not sure if Mark had them for sale or for a customer? I think it was around the same time you got your Superblue Auratus from him? We live and dream mate.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluefrogs said:


> Stu i really wish i knew who they went to? I don't think i will ever get the chance again to own a pair of them. My mate Alan was going to see if he could get the money to buy them but it was so much money to spend at one time for only 3 frogs aswell. The biggest risk with WC is keeping them alive!!! can you imagine spending that amount of money and one of them dies you are stuck with 2 males or 2 females :gasp: I know there are some available in Holland and in Germany so hopefully one day they will be available? Wouldn't mind a pair of the Bullseye though. Not sure if Mark had them for sale or for a customer? I think it was around the same time you got your Superblue Auratus from him? We live and dream mate.


I talk occasionally to some folks Rob whom have histo...ok i bother them:lol2: wanting to know more,they have been very kind, these frogs seem to hate a move,anyway them there are the wc hudles to overcome,and as you say the money is horrendous plus the male high thing,i understand every word you saying mate.the bulleye have been at Marc's ever since we started going there just after he opened,i hope not speaking out of turn to say they are part of his private collection,it doesn't help seeing them for me,with my longings.
I have already turned down redheads and white foot,it was so hard Rob,i had the money as well but just didn't feel ready back then,part of me still doesn't feel confident,we see that side of me regularly i guess:lol2:,the other bit of me the stockman the guy that made our room vivs and grew all the plants is chomping at the bit to get stuck in and graft with these frogs follow all the hunches i have about them . But they are so expensive and so precious,it might be a good while yet 
ha live and dream
don't we just:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Bluefrogs (Jun 14, 2011)

I,m sure Mark won't mind? will definitely send him an e-mail to see if he has any for sale..they were stunning... Might have to break the bank and empty my savings though.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Josh the bulleye's come in other colours too yellow orange and a pale blue,they are from choco/cauca columbia i think, i'm hopless on the morph names but they are so diverse in colour patterns its unreal here's something
> Eriks-Frogs you might enjoy he doesn't sell any but nice to look
> Stu


Threads a bit old but I just saw this thought it may be useful.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

fardilis said:


> Threads a bit old but I just saw this thought it may be useful.image


thanks dude yup i am aware and i guess you can see why i said I'm hopeless with morph names,there is a couple to remember,huh:whistling2:,and then chuck in sylvatica just for the crack....poor old Stu's brain hurts,chuck in the inaffordability...the scarecity...the difficulty .and maybe just maybe you get a true picture of the magnitude of how mad i am to even dare to want to look out for these.Doing the homework though:2thumb:
Stu


----------

